# VOX N1 NAS & Print Server Headaches



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok I recently purchased a cheap NAS enclosure off of eBay.  Its a SATA enclosure and actually performs quite well despite negative reviews on amazon.com and others.  I was also surprised to see that it was in fact a SATA enclosure and not IDE as stated in some of those reviews I had read.  Anyhow it uses netbios(eww) and FTP.  Anyways the NAS function is pretty fast, the online interface is garbage but it gets the job done and quite frankly I found it to be an excellent deal as it is now replacing my hackintosh file server which I haven't managed to get sleep working on and is a constant drain on electricity.  Ok with that said all good, right? Well kinda, no luck with the print server.  I was able to detect and authenticate to the netbios print server in the add printer dialog(BTW I'm using a HP LaserJet 1320 w/ out networking).  Now this printer is listed as compatible in the VOX N1 manual and is detected in the web administration interface.  When I actually select it from the print dialog and send a document to the queue or try to print a test page for that matter the document and the printer pause.  When trying to resume I get a client error.  So I proceeded to the logfile and this seems to be the problem: "E [06/Jun/2009:16:04:56 -0400] [Job 32] NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND opening remote spool testprint_ps"  Notice the NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND, from what I can tell this has to do with the lack of SMB Endpoint Mapper support.  Now from what I've researched there is apparently a patch for SMB 3 developed by someone at the IBM LTC. http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-technical/2003-October/032286.html  Anyways this patch only supports a few basic functions of the SMB EPM but I was wondering if there was a way to apply it to an OS X(10.5.7) system or if there was some other remedy for EPM on OS X.  Also I'd like to point out that the EPM may not even be the problem, so if anybody has any experience with SMB/CIFS printing and can help diagnose/fix this problem it would be very much appreciated.  I hope to re-launching my blog, theoracle.ath.cx soon, and will be writing up some detailed hardware reviews.  Hopefully the N1 will be included as well as a printing fix for OS X.  Thanks in advanced.
-Mike


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2009)

Any way you could format that as paragraphs or something?

You can be adventurous and try to replace the SMB/Samba system that Mac OS X uses, or perhaps use a downloadable, binary-compatible version like this:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15587

Are you trying to print PostScript material to, perhaps, a printer that does not support PostScript?  Can non-Macintosh computers print to the printer successfully?  Does the printer print ok from the Mac directly (i.e., not hooked up to the NAS)?


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok well I'm going to try the binary because I have a feeling I'll run into some linking issues while building the source.  As far as the 1320 being compatible it is with either the HPIJ driver, the official HP Driver, and the generic post script driver.  I had it shared over my lan for a while with my IBM NetVista running 10.5.7.  Again I really think its in the implementation of Samba however I haven't tried it from a windows client.  Looks like I'll need to get a winblows machine up and running today to test it...eeek


----------

